# How to add tinydata?



## shanth (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,

     I'm new to LDAP and tinydns server. i had a tinydns data containing dns information of a domain name "deeprootlinux.com". i want to represent this data in LDIF file format which is used to add information to LDAP directory.could u plz help me.. 

my tinydns data is given below.. i have to write this data in ldif file format which contains ns,mx,A,PTR records

this is my tinydns file


```
.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:a:259200
.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:b:259200
.157.152.71.202.in-addr.arpa:202.71.152.157:a:259200
.157.152.71.202.in-addr.arpa:202.71.152.157:b:259200
.112.150.71.202.in-addr.arpa:202.71.152.157:a:259200
.112.150.71.202.in-addr.arpa:202.71.152.157:b:259200

=mail.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
+amogh.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
+anubhav.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
=deeprootlinux.com:74.53.53.226:86400
+(URL address blocked: See forum rules):74.53.53.226:86400
+ftp.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
+stats.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
+admin.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
+ns1.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
+chat.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400
@deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:a::86400
+crm.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:86400

.projects.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:a:259200
@projects.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:a::86400

.lan.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:a:259200
@lan.deeprootlinux.com:202.71.152.157:a::86400
```

this data should be written in LDIF file format....


----------

